# Dollar Tree 2020



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I love the eyeball garlands but I don't think they're new because I have some in the basement. In fact I probably have too many of them. I buy some every year because I forget I have about 20 already!!

I use them outside for the lights I put on my tiki heads. I hate to see bare wires on light strings so I use these to wrap around them.

It totally worth it to buy some stuff online & have it shipped to your local store, especially if you want a box of them.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I get why DT makes you buy a case but I wish there was an option to just buy one thing...maybe have a minimum you have to spend...like $30 and then you can buy 30 items instead of a whole case. Because I've never needed a whole case of something...

Anyways, I saw a picture floating around online...looks like they have new wooden projects in their crafting area. Like blank wooden signs you can paint...stuff like that. I'm excited to grab some of those this year since I'm planning on making a DIY craft fair at home for me and my mom (we go to craft fairs every year so I wanted to keep up the tradition).


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

So I love Dollar Tree. Always a place to stop by for cheap Halloween provision, but even though they marked a lot as “new” it seems to be a lot of repeats from last year. Maybe they mean “new to the site”? Weird.


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

Meadow said:


> So I love Dollar Tree. Always a place to stop by for cheap Halloween provision, but even though they marked a lot as “new” it seems to be a lot of repeats from last year. Maybe they mean “new to the site”? Weird.


Yeah, I think new just means re-added to the site. Most of what is up seems to be stuff they have had for a lot of years.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Oh and idk if links to Youtube are allowed but I'll mention the channel name, Bargain Bethany. I watched her latest video of her Dollar Tree haul. Lots of Fall/Autumn decor in it, not really Halloween though but there were some pumpkin items that I'm super excited to try and find. I'm getting some good ideas this year for crafts...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

AstorReinhardt said:


> I get why DT makes you buy a case but I wish there was an option to just buy one thing...maybe have a minimum you have to spend...like $30 and then you can buy 30 items instead of a whole case. Because I've never needed a whole case of something...


They do allow smaller purchases of one or 2 or 4 but it varies by item. It always seems like the thing I need only 4 of is "case only" but they do have some things that you can buy in smaller quantities. Maybe closer to the holiday it changes but I have bought only one or 2 of some things online.



> Anyways, I saw a picture floating around online...looks like they have new wooden projects in their crafting area. Like blank wooden signs you can paint...stuff like that.


I saw those & can't wait to grab a bunch! I think last year I bought out everything they had in one store!! I'd planned on doing a bunch of them for our fire department dinners but those are pretty much canceled until whenever right now so I have a pretty good stock but I do like the new ones.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I went to DT today, finally managed it. And...NOTHING. They had some scarecrows/fake leaves type things but nothing Halloween and nothing I wanted. Was pretty disappointed...was figuring they'd at least have the wooden signs up since I'm seeing people post about them.

I did grab a ton of Blu Rays though...looks like they got a fresh batch in...so that's something at least.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Went to the closest DT & picked up a few of those wooden signs, 4 pumpkins & 1 black cat, the new ones for this year that have raised bits on them.

They're in weird BackToSchooloweensgiving mode.They had fall stuff & a bit of Halloween & a bit of Thanksgiving too.

I actually went in for some Body Yogurt they have that's a dupe for some Body Shoppe stuff I like & the wooden stuff was right at the checkout so I had to get it. They had boxes on the floor that were the smaller wooden paintables with bases.

I'm interested to see how much of the back to school stuff gets set up & how long it stays because a lot of MD is doing online only until the end of the first semester (that's what our county is doing anyway).

My guess is that in a few weeks there should be a lot of backpacks & lunch boxes on sale. The general school supplies like pens, pencils, highlighters, etc., can just be moved to most stores office supply sections, but all those other weird things like stuff for lockers, desks, pencil cases, etc. will be off loaded cheaply.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

My DT had a little bit of Halloween stuff coming out today. Mostly Fall and Back to School, though.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Oh yeah there was a lot of back to school stuff in where the holiday stuff usually is. I never pay attention to it since I'm no longer in school...plus I always hated back to school stuff when I was a kid...it just marked the start of hell for me.

Target had all the back to school stuff up too now that I think about it...wonder how long it'll all last...


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Checked in at a different DT and glad I did as they have some Halloween stuff out already! Not much, just half an aisle, but it's still something!


__
http://instagr.am/p/CDb93xmp4uV/


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

picked these up at dollar tree today oh the possibilities


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Oh I need one of those for a craft I'm planning! Where in the store did you find those?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

AstorReinhardt said:


> Oh I need one of those for a craft I'm planning! Where in the store did you find those?


over by the colored rocks and floral foam


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

I LOOOOVE DT - and seeing what's on offer there. Also missing my fave thrift stores. but honestly, I don't need one single thing - especially with TOT up in the air. Then again - does anybody ever really NEEEED anything from DT? lol 
Since March, I've only made two ninja-speed grocery store runs and will eschew recreational bricks and mortar shopping for now.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

More form mine today:


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

boo who? said:


> I LOOOOVE DT - and seeing what's on offer there. Also missing my fave thrift stores. but honestly, I don't need one single thing - especially with TOT up in the air. Then again - does anybody ever really NEEEED anything from DT? lol
> Since March, I've only made two ninja-speed grocery store runs and will eschew recreational bricks and mortar shopping for now.


Well I personally think a lot of people assume DT just sells junk because it's all a dollar right? I've found some good name brand stuff there though. I know my parents think it's all junk (even though they both use the scissors I get from there all the time and love them). So do I need everything I buy from DT, probably not lol. I miss my thrift stores too...several of them closed for good JUST before the pandemic...it was weird. Now the ones left are slowly reopening but since none of them are near the grocery stores I go to...I haven't really been able to go


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Ran into a different DT for some Halloween hunting...they technically had more stuff then the other DT but still not the amount that I would have expected. They're really clinging to the back to school stuff this year.

I did manage to at least find some stuff that I've really been wanting, including some of their vintage looking Halloween greeting cards. I saw someone post a picture of one of them in a frame from DT and it looked so good that I had to try and find the card. I'm glad I finally found it! However I forgot to grab frames lol...😅

Also grabbed some fake moss and mini cloches from their floral area for some spoopy terrarium ideas...


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Expect many stores to have trouble pushing out the Back to School items due to the pandemic, which means HW will likely show up later than normal.


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

These aren't new, I bought some last year, but definitely buy one or more if you see them. I bought 2 cases this year. They are gorgeous and don't look like they cost a dollar!!! They have that mercury glass look.










https://www.dollartree.com/pearlized-ceramic-halloween-skulls/275915


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Found this at Dollar Tree today and it just kind of jumped into my hand. First Halloween decoration up for this year!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Went to Dollar Tree again...the one closest to me (which is also the newer one). They had the same amount of Halloween and Autumn stuff out (very little). However they did have a few boxes of Halloween candy out so I grabbed some of that. The lady checking me out said they have four pallets of candy in the back waiting for the decorations to get here. She said about a week and a half and the stuff should be out...who knows though.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

My store finally started putting out more stuff:


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Looks like I'll have to make another trip to my local store soon!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

About a week and a half has passed...so I went back to that Dollar Tree. Sadly only candy was out and I didn't see anything new in the candy...just repeats of previous years. So much for that one.

I'm curious to see if the larger one has more stuff out or not...

This one had their school stuff still out. But I will say that they did clear off one side of an aisle...perhaps getting it ready for Halloween goods?


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Stopped at another one yesterday & had more than the last one I was at but looks like getting picked over (My Dollar General I went to last week was already putting out some Christmas!!!).

I'm going to take a stab at the 3 Witches/Coven prop that many places have for sale for way too much. Hopefully won't run into a problem finding black cotton material as with mask making, I'm hearing some sewing stuff is hard to find so, for highlights on them, re: sashes for their cloaks & maybe hat trim, finally found the rolls of spider web mesh. The cardboard book will sit up with my spell books. It's a nesting box similar to the coffins they have this year & last:









Bought only 1 Witch's Hat to try on an already bought plastic globe from Menard's for the head & it fits perfectly so back to buy 2 more eventually. Also 4 sets of tongs to possibly use as hands for my DIY skelly minis:









Found my lanterns:









And last...a Witch hat for my cement Gargoyle:


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I just realized this was in an image posted previously off to the side, but the skull and crossbones wasn’t bad at all. Can totally see this used in all kinds of props from pirates to potions.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Just got an email from DT & a whole 27 piece set of Cobblestone Corners is available online only for $13.

Now granted, this is a Christmas house collection, but if you start now you can spook it up for next year. Which is probably a good idea since this year will be a bust for many.



https://www.dollartree.com/cobblestone-corners-christmas-village-collection/296612?em=HXcoNE0RSF5bcHsHd9YCuWY5mgkLmkbfyxXmsfbcEmo=&utm_source=YesMail%20Marketing&utm_medium=Email


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I remember being surprised they went to plastic last year...I could have sworn the Christmas villages of previous years were like the Tombstone ones...ceramic.

I mean yeah it's great if you have kids or...cats...that could knock stuff down...but it just looks super cheap. At least the ceramic stuff looked semi decent...maybe it just needed a little touch up here or there. But the plastic? Cheap.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

They're a pretty heavy plastic &, IMHO, they're actually better looking & don't need a lot of renovation if you're using them just for Christmas. I could never find any of the ceramic ones that didn't look like a 2 year old painted them. Just paint slopped all over & in the wrong spots. The plastic ones are formed in that particular color so no 2 year olds needed for painting!

But then I buy things like the shelf sitters, lightbox things from this year, the bobbleheads, etc. & ALWAYS repaint them because it looks like a very drunk person painted them. 

Since I have cats that like to Godzilla-stomp (or push them off the surface they're on) those little cities I don't own ANY kind of "village" Christmas or otherwise plus I literally have no where to put one. I also can't collect another thing or I might have to move into my garage & there's no running water or septic out there so I'll just check out the threads here & enjoy other people's collections vicariously.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I don't have cats or kids to worry about...just my own clumsiness. Plus no room like you. That and...freaking villages cost an arm and a leg to do if you get the craft store ones...at least with Dollar Tree you don't break the bank lol.

idk I'm pretty particular about stuff so I usually look for the least sloppy looking village piece and buy it...I don't like having to repaint stuff myself because I'm super lazy lol. I mean if look closely at the stuff, yeah you'll find all the flaws but from a little further back the pieces look fine.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I hear ya, I'm kinda lazy about it too sometimes. I just buy what I can get & repaint it eventually. It might sit for a year or more in my craft room but I'll get to it eventually.

Last year I finally got around to repainting some shelf sitters I'd bought in 2018. I probably still have some sitting around here somewhere painted AND unpainted.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

RCIAG said:


> I could never find any of the ceramic ones that didn't look like a 2 year old painted them. Just paint slopped all over & in the wrong spots.


Nah, they go with four-year-olds

The Halloween flowers are normally very easy to find; not this time around, with only one out of the three DT stores that I stopped at carrying the new roses, which are not even listed online anymore. The red and black roses have skulls and the purple ones have bats mixed in.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Lol, well I missed out on Halloween at Dollar Tree this year. Dropped in one by my house looking to see if they had any of the stone wall scene-like setters. Nope very little left on the shelf and christmas was taking over. I did pick up 4 headbands with hair and two sets of spider/chain lawn posts. Thought they’d be great for my chained off driveway posts as toppers. Bought a few packs of book rings. Wanted to hand a Sorry We’re Closed sign off my chained driveway and think this will work well. Oh and in the halloween section bought a plastic revolver I would spray paint as a prop for a who dunn it theme. So not a total loss.

Didn’t think to look in the garden section for those nice cloches.

Never made it over to the 99 Cent Only Store but might check them out too.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Lol, well I missed out on Halloween at Dollar Tree this year. Dropped in one by my house looking to see if they had any of the stone wall scene-like setters. Nope very little left on the shelf and christmas was taking over. I did pick up 4 headbands with hair and two sets of spider/chain lawn posts. Thought they’d be great for my chained off driveway posts as toppers. Bought a few packs of book rings. Wanted to hand a Sorry We’re Closed sign off my chained driveway and think this will work well. Oh and in the halloween section bought a plastic revolver I would spray paint as a prop for a who dunn it theme. So not a total loss.
> 
> Didn’t think to look in the garden section for those nice cloches.
> 
> Never made it over to the 99 Cent Only Store but might check them out too.


I stopped by our Dollar Tree today too due to a miscalculation on goodie bags and it was Christmas central! Managed to get some fall themed bags but Halloween was pretty much gone. I guess this year getting goods has been problematic in general. I did have to drive 2 hours to get the gravedigger prop and paid full price which I never do! Oh well, my husband loves the prop. So, I guess I can let him have a guy out there since it’s a mostly female display. 

Today while in meetings I was multi tasking and cleaning out drawers in my bathroom. Decided I needed drawer organizers. Had to go to three different Dollar Tree stores. Is everyone organizing? It was insane! I got what I needed but it seems the most random items are sold out. Doesn’t make me thrilled when the news is saying wave 2 is around the corner. I’m hoping they’re wrong.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Lol I think people being at home more has them cleaning and organizing. Last night we heard a truck backing up so looked outside and our neighbor apparently hired GotJunk to cart off some things. I walked past my DT’s storage section this morning and apparently they either just restocked it or people here aren’t into organizing so much.


----------

